# Solid Body Tele vs Semi Hollow vs Chambered



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I got this tele body started & its heavy Ash & I have a ton of 1" & smaller holes bored in it to relieve some of the weight( it looks like Swiss cheese ) .I guess you could call it a "Core" .
I am going to add a maple top & back . I wonder what will be the best tone ,To leave it like it is & glue the top & back on or route out a larger cavity & add some sort of f-hole


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have done both, and i think i refer to just cap the bored out body, ie no f holes. My main tele is a one piece ash body that i cut off the top 3/16" and bored it out, thenk glued it back on, and it has a great sound, very rich. I also did a tele i put a 1/8" spruce top on after boring it out, also sounded great. Gave it to a buddy after he was in some hard times, wish i still had it.

Try it both ways!

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I kind of think that somewhere between 5 and 6 lb's is an ideal weight... so what ever it takes to get there..


----------

